# Cruisin' Tunes - what pumps you up?



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Time for a little fun and enjoyment. Yep, Spring is just around the corner and many will be pulling their rides out of hibernation and hitting the roads.

For me, certain songs and their "beat/tone" go hand-in-hand with driving. They compliment one's state of mind and the environment or surrounding situation (the scene you are part of -like a movie). There are songs that fit perfectly those times when you're just cruisin' real "bad ass" like looking for that one car to run and put him into the weeds. There are those song's you just gotta have blaring with the convertible top down, wind in your face, and clocking 80MPH on the highway just burning up every new car in sight (radar detector a must!). There are those songs where you are cruisin' for chicks or just being cool driving down the "avenue." And then there are my favorites, those tunes that pump you up and make you feel like you and the car are invincible and you're in a car chase movie with "blue light specials" in your rearview and 'ain't nothing going to catch you, aka "Gone in 60 Seconds," "Dirty Mary & Crazy Larry," or "The Blue's Brothers."

So what are your favorite cruisin' tunes, and maybe if you can, give us the scene where the tune is best used -cruisin' in general, cruisin' for chick's, trolling for that match race, top down, highway speeds, or getting into trouble!:thumbsup: 

BTW: Throwing in a little imagination into the "scene" you think your tune fits is perfectly acceptable - gives us a picture of your movie, real or imagined.:biggrin2:

PS - I would imagine that many of the tunes that will be listed will probably be found on Youtube and can be heard so we all might enjoy another's recommendation if it is something we are not familiar with, be it "old" or "contemporary.":cheers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, I'm going to start. I have a bunch of favorite tunes, new and old, but you gotta love Sammy Hagar "I Can't Drive 55" for some fast paced highway blasts.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvV3nn_de2k


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Wah wah wawawawah little GTO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_FSicQWimU


----------



## georgegervin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Highway to Hell- AC/DC

http://youtu.be/YJQp7Id2ywE

Running with the Devil- Van Halen

http://youtu.be/tpX3NhpRGdE

Over the Hills and Far Away- Zeppelin

http://youtu.be/0Az-TuYb4h0


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

I happened to start High School in the Fall of 1963, which coincides with the introduction of the GTO. I had the good fortune to have friends with fast cars (409 Chevy, FI Corvette, and a GTO). Any songs from 1963-1966 remind me of the times we spent "scooping the loop" in those great cars. When driving my current 1966 GTO, I generally put on songs from that era, ,along with a big smile, shift that 4 speed, ,and suddenly I don't feel quite so old!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

DSMTiger said:


> I happened to start High School in the Fall of 1963, which coincides with the introduction of the GTO. I had the good fortune to have friends with fast cars (409 Chevy, FI Corvette, and a GTO). Any songs from 1963-1966 remind me of the times we spent "scooping the loop" in those great cars. When driving my current 1966 GTO, I generally put on songs from that era, ,along with a big smile, shift that 4 speed, ,and suddenly I don't feel quite so old!


My car came with a cassette player radio and I thought about putting in an original radio but went with a Retro Sound and dual cones for the front and rear speakers.
CD player is in the glove box and I have a bunch of pre 67 songs on CDs, Beatles, Mamas and Papas, Jefferson Airplane etc. stuff that would have been on the radio in '67.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, Anything on Ride the Lightning or Master of Puppets by Metallica....but...

This one can get me in trouble.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg92QpjRcJk

Since I cruise to enjoy my Monte SS, too many ricer clowns with their hats backwards chase me around...I tend to play this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYPFrXvc2rE Pantera's Domination....

Um cruising for chicks? To remind myself not to I play this: besides, they think my car is beastly and scary....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6LL5iA6y9o Megadeth In My Darkest Hour....

Finally to go with my 8 track...wish this version of Dreamweaver by Crowbar was on it....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0lQPri8bt4

Now Run to the Hills and or Aces high would be perfect during a street race with some fool in their honda.....

I take it you will Notice a theme here...yes I went to High School during the 80's and grew up on Thrash Metal and other forms of metal music.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

deep purple. highway star, no matter what year gto you drive.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

After reading what Nightshade listens to, I have submitted his name for random urinalysis. I'm with georgegervin. Throw in some Steppenwolf and Black Sabbath. Matt


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Remember the era of Heavy Metal bands and I hated them.(I liked the Hair Bands) Heavy Metal always seemed to me to be heavy handed on the instruments, had vocals that were more like yelling or guttural narration rather than singing, and there always seemed to be this annoying white noise static sound that was layered over the song. Seemed satanic to me as best I could describe it. A lot of the "stoners" I knew used to listen to it so I can only take it that it is best listened to in an altered state of mind.:wink2:

Never got into the "acid rock" groups/players of the 60's & early 70's either. Sure, a few songs I can listen too, but again, seemed to me that my friends who imbibed in the illegals listened to these groups as well.

It seems our connectedness to a genre of songs are formed around the times of our early adulthood when we turned 18 and moved into our early 20's. We were "legal" and no longer under parental controls. It was a time when we stepped out into the adult world thinking we knew it all and could do it all. It was a time when we learned who we were and who we were not, what we could do and get away with, and what got us in trouble -and we didn't care either. I think it was a time that "molded" us more so than any other time in our lives -we established our identities. :biggrin2:

I got into fast cars in the early 80's and many of my memories & experiences with them in my early 20's were tied to the music of that era which was "disco". So those disco songs (and wet T-shirt contests) are intertwined with my recollections and memories of my young adulthood and something I can identify with. But I also enjoy the songs from the late 50's & early 60's (and the "doo-***" era) as I first listened to these songs when I got interested in old cars at 15 and bought my then 19 year old 1956 Pontiac when I was 16. Of course who doesn't like the Beach Boys or Jan & Dean for their flavor of hot rod songs? Now, I like a whole spectrum of songs and artists/groups -old & new. I listen to music way more than watch TV.:yesnod:

Now here is a great cruisin' the avenue song. Anyone who has watched American Gaffiti will recognize this song by Booker T and the MG's.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

PontiacJim..........Yes, Booker T and the MG's. Great Song! The drag race between Milner and Falfa.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I used to play the Steve Miller Band cassette tape about 1979 when I was driving my brother's one owner NIGHTSHADE GREEN/black vinyl/white interior/fender skirts/Rally mags/dual exhaust/2.71 posi 1968 Bonneville 2Dr HT with its 400CI/TH400 and the tri-power we added to it back and forth from home to the autobody tech school an hour away I was attending. I did some body work to the car and re-sprayed it NIGHTSHADE GREEN as one of my project cars -got it posted as one of my pictures.

This song was one of my favorite to listen to as I zipped along -opening up the tri-power on a few long stretches of road. I suppose it could fall into the "cruisin' for chick's" category, but I always think of that bad-ass '68 Bonneville whenever I hear it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilEyJTtFOA8


Remember "Low Rider" by War. It was used in the movie *Gone In 60 Seconds*. Classic cruisin' song when you wanna be cool, like creeping through the car show looking for a spot to park your ride, or slowly cruisin' the streets checking out those checking out you. Another favorite.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGvuZ4r2bhs


If this one doesn't pump you up and get you in trouble, then your dead. Gotta love the drums in this one. Golden Earring's "Radar Love."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm1q1XoN_Qo


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on the mood and the situation. Classic rock of the mid-'60's thru the mid '70's works, but I prefer the B sides and less common, due to burn-out. I like all the Deep Purple stuff, like "Lazy" , "Woman from Tokyo", "Hush", etc, as well as early Doobies, Grand Funk, Standells, CCR, Bowie, JJ Cale, Joe South, Bobby Fuller, Beatles, some Stones that I'm not burnt out on, etc. I like the gritty soul stuff of the mid '60's more than the mainstream Motown stuff (again, burnt out), stuff like Slim Harpo's "Scratch My Back', Little Esther, Joe Tex, Sam and Dave, etc. '60's Punk, like The Weeds and 13th Floor elevators, among many obscure others, rock out too. I also like Patsy Cline, Ella Mae Morse, Gene Krupa, and most boogie woogie/big band stuff, in the right situation. Dave Brubeck, Art Farmer, or Cal Tjader jazz works very well on a sunset cruise to dinner. I'm with Jim: the 'Death Metal' of the '80's and '90's leaves me flat, as it's _depressing._ I'd rather listen to Lee Dorsey's 1964 hit "Ride Your Pony" or even Rufus Thomas's "Funky Robot" or "Funky Penguin". Lots of options out there, but for me, most of the tunes are 40-60 years old.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Grand Funk Railroad - just about any of them actually, but favorites of mine are

Footstompin' Music
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlhZSXGZXvA

Shinin' On
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lad3jUGhp5w&list=PLqWHkrn4XbI3B-pVFjZzOaiVF2DAzrgzP

Time Machine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lad3jUGhp5w&list=PLqWHkrn4XbI3B-pVFjZzOaiVF2DAzrgzP

Bottle Rocket (new)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSv5NmdJPS4

Nothing Is The Same
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H78aeP8eAOg

Aimless Lady
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlwQl814G2A

Rock N Roll Soul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk-IUKeRI5w

Sin's A Good Man's Brother
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Mmu66buMA

High Falootin' Woman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP683QuEsvk

In Need
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4QNQ4lFoys

I Come Tumblin'
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f2eD9YjzfQ

Inside Lookin Out
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCm4r2WyigQ

Upsetter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T-FaRiNK-g

Sky High (new)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRtIG2I9rYg

oh... and these too
Stranglehold - Ted Nugent
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g

Lazy - Deep Purple
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqM5L5JQseI

My Head's In Mississippi - ZZ Top
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2INp597B3g

Oh yeah, and I **LOVE** this one.. I still get chills when I hear it
Texas - Chris Rea
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJURd-FGr30

Bear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Tommy Bolan, T. Rex, Poco, Humble Pie, Ten Years After, The Guess Who, Lee Michaels, Leon Russell, Shawn Phillips, B.B. King, Supertamp, Fleetwood Mac.....

Here's a good one to wake you up on a long road trip.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JpeN0Z1PQY


----------



## cole455 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pretty much anything from the dazed and confused soundtrack
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MrtQ5uIOcKY


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

Cruising up at the cottage, down lakeshore road, windows down, AC/DC back in black tape blasting, stopping at the different beaches and taking in the sights. Also listened to Van Halen, Def Leppard, Led Zepplin, Black Sabbath, to name a few. Miss those days but still listen to the music.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh yeah! I like to think I have a "diverse" taste in music, while I do feel a little burnout from 60's and 70's rock and I shudder when I go to a car show and they play all Jan and Dean and the Beach Boys (I think that kind of alienates the younger crowd) I can appreciate music from several genres from classical to rap....well right now I'm really into blues, blues rock and rockabilly like Reverend Horton Heat and I love old ZZ Top. Someone mentioned Tommy Bolin, love it. Here's one that always gets me to crank up the volume tho....

Billy Thorpe Children of the Sun - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR2oct3zeTM

How bout' some Peter Frampton - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8

Great Thread Jim!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, what Goat Roper said. I have all that stuff on vinyl still. Too many to list, and they never get any air time, either. Hot and Nasty by Humble pie definitely gets the blood flowing! Tony Joe White is excellent (kind of invented Swamp Rock), and there are many more, all with their own unique sound. Love the Guess Who, BTO, Spirit, and the Grass Roots as well. No need to listen to Justin Bieber, Mariah Carey or Lady Gaga, IMO!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not sure, and correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm gonna step out on a limb here and say I think Bear likes Grand Funk Railroad. Just sayin'.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You should see the back window of Bear's pickup truck......


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Lee Michaels Do You Know What I Mean

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4

Leon Russell Queen of the Roller Derby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9CHAMbfZ6A

Pure prairie League Amie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

PontiacJim said:


> I'm not sure, and correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm gonna step out on a limb here and say I think Bear likes Grand Funk Railroad. Just sayin'.


Shhhhhh!!!! I'm trying to keep that a secret.....:Angel_anim:

Bear


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

Glad to see there are other GTO owners from my era!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I might be in the minority here, but I hate that "Little GTO" song. Every car show I go to, I hear it 3 to 6 times, tired of it. To answer the OP's question, classic rock from 60's & 70's.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I hate that "Little GTO" song. Every car show I go to, I hear it 3 to 6 times, tired of it. To answer the OP's question, classic rock from 60's & 70's.


Well it is a car show and they get pissed if you play Black Napkins or San Ber'dino.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8zVaLuJI6U


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:bannana: ^Thanks Goatroper....Frank Zappa was one wild dude....:reddevil:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Zulch Auto Works is still there, over 100 years old and that is still the place where they take the cars that they hurt.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'Little GTO' is, in a word. lame. '409' is much more like it, and even 'ss-396' by the Raiders is better. One really cool instrumental is 1961's "Stick Shift', by The Duals. Lots of good car tunes out there, if you dig.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Like ALKYGTO, 60s and 70s music brings back great memories but this baby boomer is burnt out on it. I like to imagine myself out on the interstate in my 68, cruising at about 105 with some high-end, non- commercial guitar music like this one by Orianthi and Steve Vai:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7b-_YcACuQ

Let those horses run!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

68Resto-mod said:


> Like ALKYGTO, 60s and 70s music brings back great memories but this baby boomer is burnt out on it. I like to imagine myself out on the interstate in my 68, cruising at about 105 with some high-end, non- commercial guitar music like this one by Orianthi and Steve Vai:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7b-_YcACuQ
> 
> Let those horses run!!




Very cool tune, definitely triple digit music. I've checked out and listened to most all the tunes everyone has posted, many I know of course, and some are new to me. Like most of 'em, even a Heavy Metal tune or two. Ya, I get it when some of the tunes are overplayed and yet some other greats never seem to get their due. In general, I like most music to include classical, alternative, celtic, and others, but rock & roll is my base.:yesnod:

I am not a big follower of country music, but there are certainly some tunes that pump me up. I like songs with attitude. I think this is a great one. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEQC2y-Rtgk


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Remember this one Jim? - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU

Copperhead Road by Steve Earl.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Hay Jim!
My wife’s favorite song! Makes you want to put the top down, pick up a few cases of beer and cruse over to the lake with some friends on a Saturday afternoon. That’s how they do it here in North Carolina. 
I am 30 minutes south of Raleigh. Shoot me a PM so we can meet at a show or something.

Lance


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Remember this one Jim? - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU
> 
> Copperhead Road by Steve Earl.



ABSOLUTELY!!! Got the album in vinyl......."I still remember that 'a rumblin' sound." Just throw in a B&W copy of Robert Mitchum in *Thunder Road*, and you better take my keys away for a few hours 'cause I'm goin' get into to trouble -even if it is a 4cyl Toyota!:yesnod:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

68Resto-mod said:


> Hay Jim!
> My wife’s favorite song! Makes you want to put the top down, pick up a few cases of beer and cruse over to the lake with some friends on a Saturday afternoon. That’s how they do it here in North Carolina.
> I am 30 minutes south of Raleigh. Shoot me a PM so we can meet at a show or something.
> 
> Lance



Ah, a "northerner," you're north of Charlotte. Us "southerners," south of Charlotte don't have to wait until Saturday because everyday is a party day.:smilielol: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-KDSxqJ_0o

I'll drop you a PM this weekend.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Great tunes!

Here is Kashmir like you have never heard it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYuOZnAqQCY


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"Sweet Little '66" by Steve Earl ain't too bad, either. Pretty hard to find on youtube. Commander Cody is alright, as is Junior Brown. And Jim, Thunder Road has been one of my favorites since I first saw it in the 1980's on AMC. Mitchum is the king of cool, for sure. He even cut a solo Calypso album in 1957 that sounds ok. Strange stuff!!! Thing is, there are a TON of great songs out there, many by big name groups, but "B" sides that never get played, and they still rock as hard as they ever did. I don't 'get' the new hip hop and syntho-tech (Rhianna type) music that the kids go for these days. It's about as spicy as a MacDonalds vanilla milk shake. BLAH.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

m.youtube.com/watch?v=c5vh0QHUA1w 

Ramones: Rock 'n' Roll High School


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Great pedal mashing song...Radar Love (Golden earring). That bass beat progressively adds lead to the right foot.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am gonna start with this one since it represents the sexiest Island in the planet. It also represents the best car movie saga Fast and Furious.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2xkQYM_ups


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Here ya go Instag8ter...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf53Pg2AkdY


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

How about "Black Betty" by Ram Jam - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0OFF3q4Pxk

Talk about a killer beat!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

_How about "Black Betty" by Ram Jam _

Oh yeah, that's a good one!

Crazy Train-Ozzy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLp7YNTznE


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you can tell what ear we grew up in...lol

Bad Motor Scooter (Montrose)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8T_PQoTC30


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Where were you the first time you heard this....I remember it "vividly" lol.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tYu_LaNx9E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Gonna have to plead the 5th...lol


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is what you probably would not consider a "pump me up" cruisin' tune, BUT........

You gotta picture the scene to make this music work -and I am going to do this some day.:thumbsup: You need one of those suction-cup mounted video movie cameras so you can mount it on the rear quarter panel of your GTO/Lemans/Tempest. It has to be tucked in tight so you get a good sightline down the side of your car looking forward. Might even mount it on the rear bumper. You want to capture as much of the car to include your car's name/emblem, and the upper rear tire -and the view of course opens up as it is pointed forward. You might want to position other places as well and edit/splice some different perspective movie clips -still looking forward.

OK, the scene- Kool. This is not smokin' tires, bangin' gears, goin' sideways, or anything you would normally do. The mood is "mellow," "reserved," and you're "cool" in the way you handle your car. Nice smooth shifting, bringing up the RPM's really slow and smooth into mid-range on your RPM scale - not fast - cause you want to hear that engine and each "cool" easy shift, either automatic or stick shift. You need a quiet (if possible) stretch of road where you can occasionally stop and go "cool like" through the gears. This video would probably be neat if you started out your driveway and had to stop at a couple of those intersections in your neighborhood and made a few left or right turns going out to a main stretch of highway or road. Don't really need high speed, but that is up to you.

Purpose/Story Line: What is it that the driver and his Pontiac are doing? This is what is really behind the music. The driver (you) got challenged by another muscle car owner to a drag race, a dual of metal & man. You both set up a mutual place to race. You already know you have the race in the bag. You are now heading out with purpose to meet the guy and get it done. You got your shades on, your black leather driving gloves, tooth pic in the corner of your mouth. Your calm & cool as you drive to the destination as this song plays as the camera witnesses your drive to the match race.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtNV9wzCcss

Now once you arrive and race, you need another song to record that part of your video.:wink2:


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

No one mentioned Lynard Skynards Call Me the Breeze, or my absolute favorite Billy Idols Rebel Yell. Can't drive less than 80 mph listening to that. Deep Purples Highway Star and Boz Scaggs, Lido are also a couple of tunes that get my blood pumpin' while cruising.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Allman Bros. Ramblin' Man

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VxoXn-0Ezs

MTB Fire on the Mountain

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhl4UW_gFfY&index=4&list=PL0750981946008AFE

Les Dudek Old Judge Jones

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYTgIM3s43w


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I listen to a pretty diverse collection, being over the 50+ age bracket, helps. I guess it just depends on my mood and the weather that day. Here are a few I hit repeat a lot.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X_2IdybTV0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0p7Xuh19Us

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmQq6yLe2ww

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrI-UBIB8Jk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlU5xmKDLFI


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't think this one has been brought up. Gotta love the sax in this one. High speed cruisin' tune here by Foreigner. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHnNIoNUZig


----------



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

*Two of my Faves*

Gimme Shelter by the Stones

Enter Sand Man by Metallica

Opening riffs in both songs CANNOT be load enough!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Ten Years After, Alvin Lee was one bad ass player.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCe8NvzXwzg


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Huh...goot gawd...oh lawd... lookit.
Say it one more time y'all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwB40qTfuvI


----------



## timriveroaks (Apr 25, 2015)

*Aimless Lady*

Bear - As a Grand Funk Railroad guy you may enjoy this. My first car was a 69 GTO. It was the custom in our area if you had a hood scoop, you named your car and put the graphics on the hood. Mine was Aimless Lady - Straight from Grand Funk Railroad.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Love it!

Bear


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

John Lee Hooker
Mustang Sally bought a brand new GTO


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Its been a while for this post and after listening to Golden Earing "Radar Love," man I wanted to climb into my Hyundai and put my right foot to it and wind that little 1.6L up to 160MPH - down a hill and over a cliff!!! LOL! Why do "projects" have to be so long???? I'm still a few years out on my ride - just hope I don't kick the bucket between now and then. LOL

So a number of new members here. What music pumps you up when you have all that HP under your right foot and you want to let the world know you are the king of the road????


----------

